# Freisteller von Photoshop nach InDesign



## CrisisCaro (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine freigestellte Figur aus Photoshop in einer Datei in InDesign platzieren, aber 
InDesign macht mir den eigentlich transparenten Hintergrund automatisch weiß!
Was mach ich falsch?
CrisisCaro


----------



## Bepp0 (11. Juni 2007)

Hi, ich kenne das Problem,

erstelle die Grafik einfach mal als EPS mit Beschneidungspfad! Dann sollte es funktionieren.

Gruß


----------



## Muster Max (11. Juni 2007)

Oder lege in Photoshop einen Alphakanal an der den transparenten Bereich des Bildes
definiert und speichere das ganze als .tif mit Alphakanal ab. Sollte funktionieren.

mfg Muster Max


----------



## CrisisCaro (12. Juni 2007)

Alles klar! Jetzt hat es funktioniert! Vielen Dank!


----------

